# Just bought a Chausson flash 08 - need advice



## 111763

due to pick up a Chausson Flash 08 from a private sale. What do we need to ask and check. Total novices to this and therefore in desperate need of help!Thanks Elainet


----------



## andygrisswell

I would have to ask myself why is someone selling an 08 MH. next get HPI check done then make sure it comes with ALL original documentation.

If all is ok then check for any faults.


----------



## chrisgog

Make sure you have all the instruction books and the service book from Chausson and Fiat/Ford /Renault for the base vehicle. Ask for proof of servicing...........depends if it is still under warranty or not too.

Get the logbook which you probably have sussed already anyway.
Make sure there is an electric cable and gas bottles with it but they do not have to give you these.

Ask how to set up the water heater and have a note book with you to write down instructions. Ask where and if there is a dump switch for the water heater (used on some if temperature drops below 5 degrees as a safety precaution.)

MAKE SURE IT IS NOT STOLEN!!

We have had niggles with our van which are all sorted now so don't be afraid as I have persevered with and can help if stuck.

Chausson produce great vans so find out who the original dealer was and make sure the warranty is transferred to your names.

Why are they selling an 08 van so early???? An obvious question.
Who was original dealer/seller? Have you visited the current owner at their own home?

Ask what they have added on and GET the receipts for everything.
Chris


----------



## chrisgog

Oooooo and another

Test drive it, check under the bonnet too as there have been some problems with fiat engines with water getting in so an adjustment had to be made.

How many miles has it done. Do they owe loads of money on it?

Be careful with a private sale as there can be so many catches.
Chris


----------



## Dooney

Hi Elainet

We are new to motorhoming and have ordered a new Chausson flash 08 which we are collecting on Friday.(fingers crossed)

We are due to be away at the new Caravan club site at Bransgore this weekend, i'll let you know how we get on.

We are trying to find a slide out tv bracket that will allow a 15" tv to be fitted into the narrow cupboard, the dealer says it will only allow a 10", does yours have one fitted in there?

Good luck and keep in touch

regards

Jerry


----------



## geraldandannie

andygrisswell said:


> I would have to ask myself why is someone selling an 08 MH


Hi Andy - the model is a Flash 08 - it's not an 08 reg Flash :wink:

Hi Elainet, welcome to the forum, and especially welcome (get it - Chausson ... Welcome ... :? ) to a new Chausson owner (and to you too, Jerry). I only hope your ownership has anywhere near the pleasure our motorhome is giving us. I know, I know, I'm so easily pleased :roll:

Have a look at :: part 3 :: of the beginners' guides for some information on pickup day, and if you subscribe, you have access to the downloads section where you can get a checklist of things to tick off on the day.

Hope everything goes well for the two of you.

Gerald


----------



## 107088

somewhere on the American RV forum on here is a list of " things to check before you buy" it has got stuff that may not be applicable to yours, e.g. slideouts, but the general principle is absolutley vital, its also got a thiings to check on the test drive.

basically, at the risk of repeating other replies. 

Check everything, EVERYTHING....if its got a switch, press it, turn the tpas on and off, go to B&Q and buy yourself a damp meter, its about 14 squid, and stick it into every cupboard, shelf nook and cranny you can, 

but just find the checklist and use it.

I may have given this opinion, but that doesnt mean to say I applied it to the 2 m/h I have bought, the first failure to apply this checklist cost me 2,000 pounds in repairs after I bought my Fendt. Nedless to say the 2nd purchase had the checklist applied vigorously, and the check of each Rv I looked at took about 1 hour.

happy days afterwards for you tho'


----------



## Spacerunner

Try to get a good look at the roof. Not always easy, but a damaged area can easily be hidden up there, and its the first part of a motorhome to come into contact with rain! 
After having my Chausson for a year we are entirely happy with it. Only problem (small) was the engine management light coming on. Which speaks volumes for not only Chausson but Fiat too.


----------



## 101776

suggest you take your time, and check the engine number on log book checks out with vin plate in engine bay etc;

All points made by others on here are valid, especially the HPI, don't take the sellers word for it that they don't have finance on it.......and don't buyit if they do, its not theirs to sell until finance is settled.

HPI only covers you upto a certain amount if you are not sure give them a call and ask. You could get rac or aa to do an inspection for you.

Good luck


----------



## 111763

Would like to thank everyone who offered support. Have now picked up the MH and absolutely delighted. We made all the checks suggested and have all the paper work.
Now looking forward to getting to know how to use the satellite and the heating system etc etc


----------



## pippin

I don't quite get you: (_get it - Chausson ... Welcome ... _)

I thought _chausson_ meant _slipper_, as in comfortable bedtime footwear.

Or is there some colloquial meaning that my schoolboy French missed?

I am pleased that the purchased has turned out OK - 
hours of fun exploring everything in it!


----------



## chrisgog

enjoy your van. hurry up and join as you will bound to want to ask more questions soon.

happy travelling.
chris


----------



## Spacerunner

_I don't quite get you: (get it - Chausson ... Welcome ... ) _

What Gerald is alluding to is Chausson Welcome 85.

Its the make and model of his, and mine, motorhome. DOH!!


----------

